
Ask HN: What publications, journals, Think Tanks do you subscribe to? - krtkush
Any publication to gain a balanced perspective of current events both globally and locally.
======
demygale
I'm an ACM member. Magazine every month and lots of links in my inbox. It's
pretty good.

